# best digitizing software



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Just looking for everybodies opinions on what is the best digitizing software programme out there. We outsource our embroidery and we have discussed with them about digitizing our artwork before we hand it over and they are very happy with this arrangement.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Everyone will have there own opinion regarding digitizing software but Wilcom is the best imo.

Phil


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wilcom, hands down.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

most classes in digitizing prefer Wilcom.


----------



## mbrjv11 (Nov 20, 2013)

I prefer WILCOM too!


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't forget Sierra StitchEra Liberty, our techs use that in house.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

so if i was to purchase wilcom which version of it would be recommended as the best or easiest for a beginner to use


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

If your planning on creating full chest logos and back logos you would need the top version.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not an embroider but my curiosity got to me I had to Google Wilcom!

It looks like "Wilcom is the bomb!"


----------



## embengineer (Nov 28, 2013)

Having sold nearly all the top embroidery software a out there the best customer reviews I got was for the Wilcom packages. From my own use aswell I would recommend Wilcom as well. If you are just starting out e2 would probably be a good starting point for you. Has basic digitizing tools and auto punch if you create your artwork in another software like Corel for instance. 

Starting out you I would recommend you send any complicated designs out to a design house as it will be more cost and time effective for you while you practise and learn on some of the easier designs.


----------



## EmbroidChickie (Apr 3, 2013)

Personally I like Pulse. It's Tajima specific and that's what I run. Good luck... I would ask what machines the shop runs and what file endings they prefer. I prefer native PXF's (Pulse created) as I can manipulate them in the software I have. 

Good Luck


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It sounds like you're planning to learn to digitize without having an embroidery machine to practice on. If that's the case I don't think that's a good idea. You'll need a machine to test your work and realize what areas need improvement.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

MarStephenson761 said:


> Don't forget Sierra StitchEra Liberty, our techs use that in house.


Do they have any issues with it crashing? I have Embroidery Office and it locks up or crashes frequently.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

tfalk said:


> Do they have any issues with it crashing? I have Embroidery Office and it locks up or crashes frequently.


Sounds like a computer issue. Most digitizing software runs best with lots of RAM, a multi-core processor, and a good graphics card.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

W6ON said:


> Sounds like a computer issue. Most digitizing software runs best with lots of RAM, a multi-core processor, and a good graphics card.


Unfotunately, not the case... I'm using their 'suggested' video chip as well as several others, dual and quad core machines and plenty of RAM. I've had the same issues on different computers with different hardware and OS configurations. I've been assembling PC's since there were PC's and I've been operating/coding/testing hardware and software for 40+ years so I'm not exactly a novice


----------



## lisan140 (Oct 17, 2013)

wilcom is the easiest and complete software. It also includes Design Workflow which allows you to manage your files in the workflow database


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

Drawings X the best


----------



## anilssingh (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi, if you are looking out for a embroidery digitizing software than I suggest you to download or buy mentioned digitizing software.

Embrilliance Essentials, Embroidery Software for Mac & PC
Amazing Designs LETTER IT! 
Amazing Designs Digitize n Stitch 
BuzzEdit v3
Embrilliance Stitch Artist Level 1
Brother ELS
Embrilliance Stitch Artist Level 3
Wilcom Hatch Embroidery Personalizer 
Janome Artistic Designer
Brother PE Design Lite
Anyone can download or buy the above embroidery digitizing software just by visiting a website or doing a Google search. I hope this information will helpful in some way.


----------

